# Advice for someone who's interested in showing for the first time near Mid-Michigan?



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

First advice, is he on limited registration? Have you talked to his breeder about wanting to put him in shows? If so, ask the breeder about him and join a local golden retriever club. I am sure someone from up north can point you to which club you could join.

How old is he? Are you wanting to handle yourself or put a handler on him? Their are sometimes matches that clubs put on or at a local show that would be good practice. I am sure going to conformation classes would not hurt either.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Start with your breeder.  

Which area are you? 

Flint, Ann Arbor, Lansing, Warren?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Megora is right. There are a number of Golden clubs in Michigan and your best bet, after talking to your breeder, is to get involved in the closest club.


----------



## MareBear (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I'll try and dig up his breeders contact info and shoot off an email tonight. I'm closest to Ann Arbor right now for school (going to Eastern), but originally I live in-between Flint and Lansing.  

Registration-wise I don't believe he is on limited reg. How can you tell? He is one year and 8 months old now. I'd like to learn to handle him myself.

Thank you again everyone!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Go to AADTC - they have conformation drop in classes, and there are awesome golden people there who should be able to help you out. 

Contact his breeder - if they show, that is your best option. 

Pull out his papers. You should be able to see right on there if the breeder marked limited or full registration. If limited, it's not the end of the world, but you would have to talk to your breeder.


----------

